# Help starting business: screen printing, embroidery, signs, etc



## ImprintSC (Dec 28, 2007)

For years, I have sold printing, promo products, and wearables (embroidered and screen printed) through a distributorship I worked for. I looked into both Embroidme and Instant Imprints as an option to own my own business offering some of these same products. II seemed to be more business oriented and was more appealing to my interests. 

I am particularly interested in offering screen printing, DTG, embroidery, and simple signage. I do not want to do the franchise route due to the franchise fee, royalty payments, and restrictions. So, I would like to set up a business (similiar model as II) but need help getting it started. I realize starting out may not be cheap, but I want to be the "professional" consultant on the block offering clients professional products and services to ensure that that their image is projected in the same way.

_Is it possible to find a consultant (inexpensive & trustworthy) that could help me determine what equipment I need, where to find it and at what price, and what systems/operations I need to have set up to run the business?_ 

I know I can rely on various suppliers to make recommendations, but I worry that most will be peddling their products/interests. I need someone looking after my interests and someone acting as a "coach" to get me going. 

Any suggestions?
Thanks.
TH in SC


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

We have just started out in the past few months and 90% of what I have learned has come from reading this forum. The key thing you will get here is multiple biased opinions of why one product is better than the other and why they use something. I feel that if you went the route of a consultant - they are going to have there personal preferences - which might not be the same as yours. 

I have yet to not found an answer to a question or to how something works on this forum. Everyone has there favorite - but there reasoning is based on their experience. 

For instance if you do a search on vinyl cutters you will find people that swear by Roland, US Cutter and Graphtec. I myself have a Roland and I am very pleased - but there are others that have the US Cutter and Graphtec and are very pleased as well. Look at the threads and you will see why people like them or dislike them. The same goes for screen printing, plastisol transfers, DTG and anything else that the community uses. A whole wealth of information is right here that I don't think you can find anywhere else. 

Also I have worked with some of the "Preferred Vendors" on the list on the left and all have been very knowledgeable.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Look up a SCORE branch in your area. They might have someone that can meet you face to face for free.


----------



## ImprintSC (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replys.

I am sure everyone has a different opinion on who/what works best - good point. I am just hoping to find a "consultant/coach" out there that can offer me some specific info on what might work best or has worked for them. This way, I can weigh this against what suppliers recommend as well. 

I did contact SCORE (3 different people) and have had polite but very, very general responses so far. What I think I need are the specifics. Truthfully, that is where the franchise part looked good; I just don't want to be tied into something that costs money every year.
TH


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

TH, I doubt you will find anyone that would put that much time into your own business without charging some serious cash $$$. Seriously, don't be afraid to look around. You will find the best information on this forum. If you are wanting someone to just come in and tell you what to do, then why own your own business?


----------

